# Prayers for me



## roscoe54 (Mar 4, 2017)

Broke my femur and foot in a accident 1/11/17. Femur seems to be healing foot not as quick.


Salvation is for all who believe in Gods Word


----------



## humdandy (Mar 4, 2017)

asa lama lakum my brother


----------



## doublebarrel (Mar 4, 2017)

Prayers sent.BB


----------



## speedcop (Mar 17, 2017)

our prayers you'll be dancing the jig before long


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 22, 2017)

Praying for a full recovery for both breaks.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 24, 2017)

Prayers from here for you.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 24, 2017)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 24, 2017)

prayers sent


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 29, 2017)

Starting to walk with crutches and putting weight on my foot. Still have a ways to go but with Gods grace I will get there. Thank each of you for your prayers.

Salvation is for all who believe in Gods Word


----------



## Milkman (Mar 29, 2017)

roscoe54 said:


> Starting to walk with crutches and putting weight on my foot. Still have a ways to go but with Gods grace I will get there. Thank each of you for your prayers.
> 
> Salvation is for all who believe in Gods Word



Good to hear of improvement.   Dont sweat it being slow to heal. Us old codgers take a little longer that we did back then. 

good luck on a full mend. 

And use the crutches, walker, cane EVERYTIME you move. Lots of folks fall again trying to cheat and not use the tools.


----------

